# Stuff to bring to test



## IwantthatPE (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi all! Do we bring all materials in the morning and then just leave them inside while we break for lunch? Or do we bring our Breadth references in the am, then Depth references in the pm? Thanks in advanced


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 25, 2017)

IwantthatPE said:


> Hi all! Do we bring all materials in the morning and then just leave them inside while we break for lunch? Or do we bring our Breadth references in the am, then Depth references in the pm? Thanks in advanced


Bring it all (AM/PM material to the AM).  You can leave it at your seat during lunch break.  The paranoia in me took my most valuables (read: calculator) with me to lunch but you can leave all your stuff at your AM seat when you break for lunch.  Good luck!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 25, 2017)

Exactly what ptatohed said. Though I left my calculators (I had a backup) at my table. I'd consider it pretty unlikely that someone would take that, but I suppose it would be very unfortunate if someone did!


----------



## IwantthatPE (Oct 25, 2017)

Got it! Thanks again


----------



## Surf and Snow (Jan 18, 2018)

Possibly a silly question, but I'll ask anyway... 

With the PE Exam being open book, and requiring several reference books etc,  are backpacks allowed? I've read that the testing facility nearest me (Salem, OR) does not have secure lockers or anything, and while I'm not bringing a wheelbarrow full of books, it is more than a handful to carry it all, plus calculators, ruler, binders etc... I saw a pic somewhere of a clear storage bin. Is that a requirement rather than a backpack for security reasons etc?

How have folks brought in their reference books? Thanks in advance for those who have taken the PE before and can offer first-hand experience.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 18, 2018)

Took the exam in NYC - backpack was fine.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 18, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Possibly a silly question, but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> With the PE Exam being open book, and requiring several reference books etc,  are backpacks allowed? I've read that the testing facility nearest me (Salem, OR) does not have secure lockers or anything, and while I'm not bringing a wheelbarrow full of books, it is more than a handful to carry it all, plus calculators, ruler, binders etc... I saw a pic somewhere of a clear storage bin. Is that a requirement rather than a backpack for security reasons etc?
> 
> How have folks brought in their reference books? Thanks in advance for those who have taken the PE before and can offer first-hand experience.


This is what I used.  Minus the little one in the middle.  Plus a 31 carryall tote and another book that didn't fit in anywhere else.  And my bag of food/drink.  Overkill?  Maybe, but I know some of the obscure books I debated leaving at home were used to pull equations from, and I was very glad I had them.  Granted, I'm structural, so ALL.THE.CODES.


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2018)

Bring lots of little pieces of paper.  They like that.   When you are done you can throw them up in the air like confetti and shout "I'm outta here.


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 18, 2018)

Have your Starbucks order ready and be prepared to tell the Proctors to go on latte' run for you (have cash to tip them a dollar or two).

Important Note: They will stop taking orders after the fourth or fifth request, so be sure to be the first one to make the request.

Also bring your fitbit.  Make sure it beeps hourly so you can get up and start walking around and doing figure 8's around the room (It is important to stretch your legs).


----------



## User1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Possibly a silly question, but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> With the PE Exam being open book, and requiring several reference books etc,  are backpacks allowed? I've read that the testing facility nearest me (Salem, OR) does not have secure lockers or anything, and while I'm not bringing a wheelbarrow full of books, it is more than a handful to carry it all, plus calculators, ruler, binders etc... I saw a pic somewhere of a clear storage bin. Is that a requirement rather than a backpack for security reasons etc?
> 
> How have folks brought in their reference books? Thanks in advance for those who have taken the PE before and can offer first-hand experience.


doesn't matter how you get your references in there. you'll keep your backpack/suitcase/forklift on the floor next to you, or possibly against the wall at the side of the room.


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Jan 18, 2018)

just mind the proctors


----------



## rg1 (Jan 19, 2018)

My experience- You can take anything and by any any means -trolley, dolly, box, bag. But you should take as much as required ( no less no more) which you can use in the exam. You should not be lost in the references itself. I sat for Electrical Power and took two codes, one reference book and my personal notes. Had I taken the 5th one, I would have failed to use that. Make sure no loose papers, even the proctor removed the very secured title page from my binder.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 19, 2018)

No loose papers, bring any kind of carrying device you want, backpack, rolling luggage, collapsible hand cart or even a full sized hand cart. The exam rooms are secured during lunch so you leave everything at your seat. Avoid containers that you have to carry by hand ( i.e. milk crate with no hand truck). It may not seem bad but when you have to walk to/from parking area to testing site it gets heavy fast.

For actual test day, civil engineers will have luggages, electrical engineers will have back packs. Surveyors will have 2-3 small books in their hands.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 19, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> For actual test day, civil engineers will have luggages, electrical engineers will have back packs. Surveyors will have 2-3 small books in their hands.


Sounds about right.  My Mechanical friend had a milk crate sized trolley.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 19, 2018)

well if you are taking the chemical test this year, you don't need to bring anything reference wise.  It will be provided on the computer


----------



## Surf and Snow (Jan 20, 2018)

You guys are great!

Thank you for the actual helpful answers, and for the laughs at the clearly sarcastic as well! lol I'll plan on bringing my references in my backpack.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jan 20, 2018)

If you change your mind and do some kind of crate or container,  make sure you pack a blanket in case it rains.  For my 1st attempt Im lucky I had 1 of my daughters blankets in the car to cover my references.


----------



## Wade_TX (Jan 31, 2018)

This is probably overkill, but I took the Civil: Structural and I built a book carrier between study breaks.  Building it was actually a good stress relief.  The picture below is what the rough draft looks like. During the exam, I  laid it down on the ground next to me and had easy access to my books.  I didn't have to work to keep them organized or fight to get them out (something to do with gravity and friction).  I also turned all the books so that the spine was on the inside and I wrote the title on the outer pages(fore edge).  If they are all facing the right direction, your tabs at the top of the page will fit nicely as well.  I didn't take a picture of the end result, but I added a 2x2 across the top, and screwed a 2x4x6" to a 2x6x8" to use as a wedge between the 2x2 and the books.  The 2x4 dimensions allow you use the block for 6 different lengths and keep your books standing. I ordered the following cart from Amazon. A similar version can be found at home depot. I strapped it all up to the cart, and I was good to go.

https://www.amazon.com/ZENY-Aluminium-Collapsible-Shopping-Supermarket/dp/B00Q4MGHHI/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1517431683&amp;sr=8-2-fkmr2&amp;keywords=170+lb+trolly


----------



## Surf and Snow (Feb 1, 2018)

^^^^^ Dang! I admire the creativity. haha!    Sounds like the quote below is about right. I don't envy you civil engineers. I'll keep it simple with my backpack though. Sounds like the proctors are ridiculously anal, barring folks from even allowing turning a milk crate upside down as a shelf to keep books closer withing reach...  :blink:



youngmotivatedengineer said:


> For actual test day, civil engineers will have luggages, electrical engineers will have back packs. Surveyors will have 2-3 small books in their hands.


----------



## homerca (Feb 2, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> No loose papers, bring any kind of carrying device you want, backpack, rolling luggage, collapsible hand cart or even a full sized hand cart. The exam rooms are secured during lunch so you leave everything at your seat. Avoid containers that you have to carry by hand ( i.e. milk crate with no hand truck). It may not seem bad but when you have to walk to/from parking area to testing site it gets heavy fast.
> 
> For actual test day, civil engineers will have luggages, electrical engineers will have back packs. Surveyors will have 2-3 small books in their hands.


And Chemistry Engineers will come with their bare hands.


----------



## MI-Roger (Feb 26, 2018)

Surf and Snow said:


> Possibly a silly question, but I'll ask anyway...
> 
> With the PE Exam being open book, and requiring several reference books etc,  are backpacks allowed? I've read that the testing facility nearest me (Salem, OR) does not have secure lockers or anything, and while I'm not bringing a wheelbarrow full of books, it is more than a handful to carry it all, plus calculators, ruler, binders etc... I saw a pic somewhere of a clear storage bin. Is that a requirement rather than a backpack for security reasons etc?
> 
> How have folks brought in their reference books? Thanks in advance for those who have taken the PE before and can offer first-hand experience.


OK, this happened back in 1983.  One guy who sat two rows in front of me used an appliance truck to bring in six Banker Boxes filled with references.  He then set the six boxes on his table in an arc, two rows high, with all book spines facing him.  Blatant over-kill.

IIRC I used one Beer Crate to bring in the reference books with which I was familiar.  If I didn't know the book forward and backwards, what good would it be to me in a timed exam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Feb 27, 2018)

MI-Roger said:


> OK, this happened back in 1983.  One guy who sat two rows in front of me used an appliance truck to bring in six Banker Boxes filled with references.  He then set the six boxes on his table in an arc, two rows high, with all book spines facing him.  Blatant over-kill.
> 
> IIRC I used one Beer Crate to bring in the reference books with which I was familiar.  If I didn't know the book forward and backwards, what good would it be to me in a timed exam?


To be fair, this will vary a wee bit based on discipline.  The AASHTO code takes up most of one box - our printed copy is in (2) 8" binders.   I am not at all familiar with it, (I don't do bridges) but it also has probably the best index of all of the codes, so I got a couple right due to just having it with me.  There were 2-3 books I tossed in at the last minute that I pulled direct equations from that otherwise I would not have been able to solve in the time I had left.  I however did not have six boxes, that is probably overkill.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 9, 2018)

During the October round, I saw a guy with just one thin binder!  And that was it.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 9, 2018)

And hopefully your testing station doesn't require you to take your references down a flight of stairs...ours did for the October exam, and someone's crate of things toppled down the stairs.


----------



## bellalshaaban (Mar 21, 2018)

Is this something that would be ok to bring in for the exam? It’s collapsible but I’m worried about size. 







Dimensions are 32.87"H x 25.12"W x 11.25"D. 

Thanks in advance!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 22, 2018)

bellalshaaban said:


> Is this something that would be ok to bring in for the exam? It’s collapsible but I’m worried about size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Mar 22, 2018)

^ I was thinking the same @knight1fox3.  He's got to be trolling...


----------



## bellalshaaban (Mar 22, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> ^ I was thinking the same [mention=14295]knight1fox3[/mention].  He's got to be trolling...



Dead serious! I just bought this off amazon. I want a bookshelf style handcart. This ones smaller. Screw trying to dig through a crate or luggage to get books. I’m going to have my own bookshelf with everything on it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyman (Mar 22, 2018)

The most extensive setup I saw at my exam was a dolly with three milk crates on it. Upon arrival, she rotated the milk crates so they served as a bookshelf.

I hauled my books in two Ikea-style bags. That was insane (but I have a tiny apartment and it was how I studied, so I was used to it).


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 23, 2018)

bellalshaaban said:


> Dead serious! I just bought this off amazon. I want a bookshelf style handcart. This ones smaller. Screw trying to dig through a crate or luggage to get books. I’m going to have my own bookshelf with everything on it.


Good luck at the test site... and on the test itself.

In Maryland they made us store large objects completely under the desk, or against the walls far from the examination tables.


----------

